# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  about holding hair style in place

## howardroarke

This might sound a bit wierd.. but I have recently moved to a windy place for my new job and I have to walk for work. I usually use putty and little wax on my hair (I am nw 2.5-3) and it looks ok when the hairstyle stays in place. However my hair is very thin and the wind really messes it up. I am afraid people who are looking at me are thinking that I am doing a comb over when the wind messes it up. (may be I am .. but I am too afraid to think of it).. 

I am keeping my hair short on the sides and bit longer on top these days. My question is, is there anyway to fight the wind? some hairspray that someone can suggest? As I said, I have been using putty and wax.. I know it can be shaved,, but I am not there yet.. I think

----------


## JZA70

Wear a hat outside and take it off inside. Stronger gel might help.

----------


## 91jmcginnes

I come from Scotland which is a very windy place, I use a little bit of concealer at the front and a little bit of hairspray, just a once over, not making it sticky or anything. Or just wear a hat, take it off inside, go to the bathroom and style your hair.

----------


## capitan

I also keep it short on sides and long on top.

I use American Crew Forming Cream or Old Spice Unruly.

Either of these two creams + a good hair cut keep my NW3 looking like a NW1.

----------


## AfterHair

In windy situations (I used to live in NYC which was very windy), what worked for me was concealer (Toppik) and Maximum Hold Hair spray (this is important). My favorite right now is BigSexyHair but any Max Hold, Max Volume Hairspray would prob be good. I would have to say that in windy situations Max Hold, Max Volume Hairspray is preferable to clay or wax. The concealer is good because on the off chance that your hair moves a bit even though it has the hair spray, it won't be too bad because of the concealer underneath. Try it--- I'm sure you'll see this method is better.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I come from Scotland which is a very windy place, I use a little bit of concealer at the front and a little bit of hairspray, just a once over, not making it sticky or anything. Or just wear a hat, take it off inside, go to the bathroom and style your hair.


 We seldom have much wind in the Atlanta Georgia area.  Wind generator sales really suck here.

My great grandfather lived on London Street in Edinburgh in the early eighteen hundreds.  Now a nice historic district. With Google Earth street view, I can go right up to the front door.  Has nothing to do with hair, just thought I'd mention it.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## angelina22

Some times in such situation issues happens apply good oil to your scalp or any gel to prevent from it.

----------


## howardroarke

Thank you very much for the suggestions guys. I ordered a Vavoom freezing spray and a travel size toppix.. I will try these soon and see how it goes.

I am 28 years old now. I have always been reluctant about starting to use concealers. I felt that I will become dependent on the concealers and would never go out without using them on my hair.. Any thoughts from the users of concealers (toppix or other products) on this issue? Did you guys find it a pain to have to deal with using them everyday? or it's not a big deal?

Thanks again

----------


## AfterHair

> Thank you very much for the suggestions guys. I ordered a Vavoom freezing spray and a travel size toppix.. I will try these soon and see how it goes.
> 
> I am 28 years old now. I have always been reluctant about starting to use concealers. I felt that I will become dependent on the concealers and would never go out without using them on my hair.. Any thoughts from the users of concealers (toppix or other products) on this issue? Did you guys find it a pain to have to deal with using them everyday? or it's not a big deal?
> 
> Thanks again


 it is EASY to become dependent on it.. after my HT procedure, I don't need it that much, but still like to use it.  My bottle ran out last week, and I realized I had been using it twice (or at least thought I was applying Toppik) before I found out that the bottle was in fact EMPTY.  That means I'm so dependent on it that the powder is actually like a placebo (similar to drug placebos) where using Toppik just makes me a little more confident... ya that's bad!

Anyway, today I am on planning on finding more Toppik.. I called around and it looks like Sally's beauty supply is the place to find it here in California.  I don't feel like waiting to order off the internet.

As for messiness, sleeping with toppik in your hair is very messy.  You'll get it all over your pillow, and if you are sleeping next to a girl, chances are she will wonder what the heck is on the pillow.  Best to shower at the end of your evening in order to get the stuff out of your hair.

----------


## howardroarke

ah thanks.. hope it will work on my hairline. That is where I plan to use it for the most part..

----------


## capitan

Applying Old Spice Forge when my hair is a little damp makes it pretty stiff (but still sexy) and even strong winds don't mess up my swag

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

Toppik on your pillow is embarrassing  ive been there !  I try and sleep with the pillow supporting my neck only  if im with a girl.

----------

